

I'm Going to Take All the Help I Can Get - nonrecursive
http://www.learngrowdo.com/2010/01/im-going-to-take-all-the-help-i-can-get/

======
messel
Fantastic outlook, and perfectly positioned for achieving wonderful real
value, whether current implementation sinks or explodes in value. Thanks for a
refreshing post this AM.

